# 2003 Ford Expedition And 21rs



## ssamplin (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a 2003 Ford Expdition 4.6L 3.73. Book says 6000lbs towing max. We like the 21RS. 
Anyone have this combo or experience? The biggest thing I've towed is a 2000lb work trailer.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I tow a 26RS with a 2003 Expedition w/ the 5.4L and 3.73 combo. You won't break any speed records, but it will do the job.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Don't count on your Expedition towing your trailer with any power on a grade , big difference between a 4.6 and a 5.4 engine .

I towed my 21RS for a very short time with newer short bed Chevy truck with a 4.8 motor . While the truck was a race truck unloaded it lacked the torque to pull my 21RS which is consierably heavier than advertised . On the flats it was fine , any sustained grade it was second gear only , plus the shorter wheelbase made the tow experience real "white knuckle". You will not be happy towing a 21RS with your TV ! Good Luck !


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've got the same setup as Scrib and I also used to own a 99 Expedition with the 4.6, 4wd, and 3.55 gears. I used it once to tow a rental trailer that was probably bigger than the 21RS you're considering. I took it up some really steep hills (9% for 8 miles) and we made it but I was down in first gear at 20 mph. You're truck has better gearing and if its 2wd it weighs less as well. You should be alright with the 21RS as long as you don't have any big hills to deal with on a regular basis. Our trucks may not be ideal for the towing we're doing but they will get the job done.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd say your on the edge with that TV.

Where do you live? Will you be climbing mountains or stay in the flat lands?


----------



## ssamplin (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm in Phoenix, we plan to go to Durango, Colorado for our Maiden Voyage. Perhaps trips to California in the future. I would hate to be limited to where I could go. My TV is my primary WV (work vehicle) so i need it not to take too much of a beating. Its been great for 70k miles.

Thanks to all for the quick responses please keep them coming.

It looks like the 21rs maybe on the edge of my TV limits, which leaves me with no Outback options, which is a bigtime bummer.

Unfortunately, buying a new TV is not an option. That said, Any recommendations for a similar floor plan rear slide other manufactures offer?


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

There is an 18RS offered. I dont know the weight differences but you can check Keystones website to get an idea of what they claim it weighs.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I live in Tucson and this is not the state to be on the edge with your tow vehicle. I found out the hard way! The roads don't appear that steep until your in second gear watching your temp gauge go up. And when you think you've reached the elevation of your destination, you start downhill only to find out there is one more valley and mountain range between you and your destination.

We have an '03 26RS. I towed it for a year with a '99 Tahoe Z-71 with a 5.7 and 3.73 (I think) gears. I replaced the engine (manifold leaked coolant into oil) and when I traded it in the transmission was on its way out. We only towed the OB 4-6 times in that year. The grades and heat will do you in. I have also depended on my truck for a living (in the past) and you don't want to do this to your work truck.

Out here cell coverage, and help, is spotty in a lot of areas. We experienced this off of I-17 about 2 miles out of black canyon. I was standing on a rock to get enough of a signal, trying to explain to someone back east who couldn't find Corde's Junction on a mat that there were no other towns or exits and I could not see ANY buildings from where I was at. Not fun with a 2 and 5 year old daughters and my wife was 7 mo pregnant. Thats why I wanted Onstar on my new TV!

My sister lives in Chandler they bought a 21' Pioneer from Earnharts (I think) it has a bed for 2 with a bunk bed over it. The couch and dinette both convert. It has worked well for them. It came with AC, awning, etc everything but the jacks for just under $10K new. I think the weight is around 4000 lb. They use it to get people onto the lot. We almost bought the same model, but I liked the bunks in the Outback.

Good luck with it!
Don


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I believe that the new Keystone Passport line is lighter and has several rear slide floorplans.

-CC


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, we pull a 23RS with our Sequoia - 4.7 liter engine, 4.1 rear end, 6,500 pound maximum towing capacity. I've got a Prodigy brake controller, Reese WD hitch with the dual-cam anti-sway setup. We do fine in Southern & Central California with moderate (6-7%) hills but we won't win any races.

Our trailer weighed in at 5,070 pounds dry with 60 pounds of propane and two group 24 batteries on the front. The hitch weight was somewhere over 700 pounds. Both weights were very close to what Keystone said they would be according to the sticker in the kitchen cabinet. Ours was an "older" 2006 model with slightly different axles and a without a couple other recent changes. The "newer" models are a bit heavier, and that's reflected on the Keystone website.

I've since decided to upgrade to a more capable tow vehicle with the new Toyota Tundra. It's not like we've ever felt unsafe, but I think we're just beating the Sequoia a little hard going up some of the bigger hills.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I started with the exact setup, exept it was a 1999 Expedition XLT 2WD. I HATED it.

Not enough gears in the back, in my opinion, even for the 21RS. Even overpasses were a struggle.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

WELL here's a womans view..that's the same set-up I have and IT WORKS GREAT!!!
No problems at all I live in KY where we have lots of hills and I have gone to FL and back several times never a problem...maybe its just the DRIVER
Stephanie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ss az
















to Outbackers!! 

After you find your perfect trailer (hopefully an Outback








), we'd love to have you join us at the Western Region Outbackers Rally  in Zion, Utah this summer









Good luck with your search and please keep us posted,


----------

